# Две грыжи в пояснично-крестцовом отделе



## зинаида тимошенко (10 Янв 2015)

На серии МР-томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2, а так же выполненных с использованиемSTIR, получены изображения пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника и спинного мозга от уровня Th 12 до уровняS4 в трех взаимно перпендикулярных плоскостях в нативном виде.

Костно-суставные взаимоотношения в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника, в т.ч. в крестцово-подвздошных сочленениях не нарушены; поясничный лордоз в пределах физиологического. Умеренно выражен правосторонний сколиоз грудо-поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Форма и размеры крестца и поясничных позвонков без особенностей, патологических изменений МР- сигнала от костных структур не выявлено.

По задне-боковым контурам сегмента L5-S1 выражены краевые костные разрастания.

Выражены дегенеративные изменения субхондральных отделов L5-S1 по типу жировой перестройки.

Высота диска L5-S1 диффузно снижена, остальных в пределах физиологической, контуры ровные, четкие, МР сигнал от дисковL4-S1 снижены по Т2-ВИ.

-L4-L5 дорсальная, билатеральная протрузия диска глубиной до 3,3 мм с умеренным уплощением прилежащих отделов дурального мешка, умеренным сужением латеральных карманов в сочетании с гипертрофированными фасетками суставных отростков.

- L5-S1 диффузная, циркулярная протрузия диска, более выраженная в заднебоковых отделах с обеих сторон, глубиной до 5,5мм, максимально прикрытая по верхнему контуру краевыми остеофитами с выраженным сужением просветов латеральных карманов и м/п отверстий с обеих сторон, в совокупности с гипертрофированными фасетками суставных отростков.

Передняя и задняя продольные связки, желтые связки четко визуализируются, обычной толщены и однородной структуры; признаков нарушения их целостности вентральных и дорсальных крестцово-подвздошных связок не выявлено

Конфигурация и размеры позвоночного канала и дурального мешка не изменены. Спинной мозг визуализируется безособенностей; участков патологически изменного МП- сигнала, подозрительных на отек, объёмное образование, очаги инфаркта и кровоизлияния в паренхеме мозга и оболочных пространствах не выявлено.

Патологических образований в паравертебральных мягких тканях не выявлено.

*ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ*: МП-признаки дегенеративных изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника, деформирующего спондилеза, спондилоартроза L2-S1 (3ст). Дорсальная, билатеральная протрузия диска- L4-L5.

Диффузная, циркулярная протрузия диска - L5-S1 с признаками диско-радикулярного конфликта с обеих сторон.
Помогите советом! Мне 51 год. В феврале месяце прошлого года спину прострелило, проколола дексалгин, на время отпустило. В марте произошло обострение, лечилась у невролога, боль  прошла не совсем. Легла в больницу прокапали «радикулитную» смесь:  эуфиллин, преднизолон, трентал, витамин Б12.  В апреле месяце прошла курс лечения, назначенный краевым неврологом. Спина выровнялась, но боли в крестце, спине и копчике остались, при этом легкое онемение ног. В нейрохирургии сделали РЧА на обе стороны поясничного отдела, облегчение временное (6 дней). В мае опять прошла стационарное лечение, хватило на две недели. Потом боли снова усилились. В августе легла на плановую операцию, но после осмотра  доктора (ноги ходят), решили повторить РЧА на левую сторону (мое состояние облегчилось на две недели). Опять стационар капельницы и нестероидные. Улучшения не наступило. В декабре опять больница : капельницы,  обезболивающие, ЛФК. ( У меня в прошлом лимфогранулематоз, 10 лет ремиссии).

Я хожу, но не долго (15-20 мин.), сидеть больно. Боли в крестце и копчике, сковывающие тупые боли в нижнем отделе позвоночникаи выше(даже в покое), периодически хромает правая стопа, в ней также появилось новое ощущение покалывания толстой проволокой в пятку и очень редко в голень. Болят колени. Часто возникает ощущение «мурашек» и незначительное онемение в ногах.   Надо ли делать операцию, и какую именно?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2015)

К сожалению,все эти "радикулитные" смеси ни что иное, как обыкновенная бутафория лечения, сопровождающаяся многократным повреждением стенки вены.
При наличии умеренно выраженного болевого синдрома вполне достаточно НПВС и миорелаксантов для приёма внутрь. Имеются показания для проведения курса мануальной терапии,физиотерапии и ЛФК.
Показаний к оперативному лечению нет.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (10 Янв 2015)

Спасибо большое за ответ, Владимир. Я учитель, а не врач. Поэтому, что назначают тем и лечусь... да когда боли и спишь только с феназипамом. Лечилась в Краснодаре, в неврологии и нейрохирургии. Надежда на улучшение состояния меня уже покидает...10 месяцев больше в лежачем состоянии. Дважды назначали операцию по замене межпозвонковых дисков L4-L5 и L5-S1 на титановые импланты, первый раз сама отказалась, второй нейрохирург решил полечить ещё, сделал РЧА. Физиотерапию мне нельзя, в прошлом лимфогрануломатоз, а мануальную терапию нейрохирург запретил...почему не поняла. У меня таз осунулся, мышцы от бедра (куда уколы колят)...не знаю как они правильно называются... в плачевном состоянии, остались только шишки от уколов, а мышц нет, крестец выпирает, лежать на нем не могу. ЛФК делаю каждое утро. Мышцы ног накачала, а вот с тазом проблемы. Посоветуйте упражнения, буду очень благодарна.


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> ЛФК делаю каждое утро. Мышцы ног накачала, а вот с тазом проблемы. Посоветуйте упражнения, буду очень благодарна.


Зинаида, я предложу, а врачи поправят, если что -
http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5142/


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (10 Янв 2015)

Спасибо большое, многие из этих упражнений я делаю. Остальные попробую завтра, но очень боюсь делать на скручивание, мне больно.... или надо через боль?


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> очень боюсь делать на скручивание, мне больно.... или надо через боль?


Через боль ни в коем случае!
Зинаида, врачи ещё прокомментируют Ваши вопросы.


----------



## Simos (11 Янв 2015)

Снимки представлены не  в полном объеме,нет фронтальных.Присутствует длительный вертебральный  люмбалгический синдром, хронический болевой синдром .Несмотря на проведенную РЧА по поводу имеющегося спондилоартроза болевой синдром сохраняется.Необходим тщательный осмотр с оценкой жалоб анамнеза, уровня неврологических расстройств,данных КТ и МРТ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Янв 2015)

Свяжитесь, Зинаида, с доктором Simos и попросите его очно проконсультировать Вас в Краснодаре.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (11 Янв 2015)

Сергей Иванович, спасибо за ответ. Я знаю где Вы консультируете и основное место Вашей работы, но до Краснодара 120 км. Ехать в такую погоду не могу. Все, что было на снимке МРТ я выставила, фото конечно не качественное. Попробую выставить еще. Делали мне и КТ ,и трижды МРТ, заключения пишу.

КТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений
Суставные поверхности четкие и ровные, незначительно склерозированы. Признаков анкилозирования не выявлено. Отмечается снижение высоты диска L5-S1.
заключение: КТ признаков изменений со стороны крестцово-подвздошных сочленений не выявлено.

КТ поясничного отдела
деструктивных изменений позвонков не выявлено. поясничный лордоз сохранен. Высота м/п дисков несколько снижена во всех сегментах, больше в L5-S1 с "вакуум- эффектом".Края тел скошены, L4, L5,S1 позвонки с остеофитами по передне-боковым поверхностям, задние остеофиты смежных L5,S1 позвонков, смежные отделы L5,S1 позвонков  склерозированы. R- суставные щели дугоотростчатых суставов сужены,смежные края заострены. Позвоночный канал не деформирован.Содержание дурального мешка визуализируется обычным. Околопозвоночные мягкие ткани не изменены.
Заключение: КТ признаки поясничного остеохондроза.Изменения в L5-S1 двиг-ом
сег-те, более вероятно поствасполительного характера.  ДОА дугоотросчатых суставов 2ст.

Сцинтиграфия костей скелета
Определяется неравномерность распределения препарата в грудном и пояснично-крестцовом отделах позвоночника с зоной преимущественной фиксации РФП в проекции L5-S1, очагов патологического накопления препарата в других отделах костной системы не выявлено.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: Указанные изменения в позвоночнике могут быть обусловлены дегенеративными процессами, более выраженными в области  L5-S1.Убедительных данных за очаговое поражение костной системы в настоящее время не получено.

Неврологический статус:
Глубокие рефлексы с рук и ног живые,без четкой разницы стороны, патологических знаков нет. Поза Лассера 100 . Нарушения чувствительности нет, ПВТ и МОТ на уровне поясничного отдела болезненны при перекусии, пальпации, болезненна пальпация области копчика.
Это из выписки невролога.

Помогите пожалуйста, Сергей Иванович. Что мне делать, неужели операция по замене дисков. Может другой какой-то метод операции. А поможет ли, если это уже в хронической форме.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (12 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> болезненна пальпация области копчика.


Невролог снимал трусы и пальпировал область промежности и ануса?
Сделайте МРТ крестцово-подвздошных суставов и прямую рентгенографию костей таза с захватом тазо-бедренных суставов.


----------



## Simos (13 Янв 2015)

По снимкам: показаний к хирургии нет. Заполните анкету боли в спине


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (13 Янв 2015)

Нет, он этого не делал. 
Боли в области промежности нет, а ануса...есть.
МРТ крестцово-подвздошных сочленений. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР-данных за патологические изменения крестцово-подвздошных сочленений не выявлено.
МРТ копчика.
НА УРОВНЕ S3-Со3 признаков костной деструкции не определяется. Продольная ось копчика сохранена.Дегенеративные изменения в виде остеохондроза сочленения S-Со1. Продольная ось копчика сохранена, смещения копчиковых позвонков относительно друг друга не отмечается. МР-сигнал от дистальных крестцовых и копчиковых позвонков гиперинтенсивный Т1 И Т2 импульснных последовательностях за счет жировой дегенерации костного мозга. Мышцы и органы малого таза, визиуализируемые на томограммах без патологических изменений.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР-проявления остеохондроза  S5-Со1.
А прямую рентгенографию костей таза с захватом тазо-бедренных суставов, мне не назначали.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Нет, он этого не делал.


 какже он  тогда писал вот это





зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> болезненна пальпация области копчика.


ваш врач, или тупой идиот, или врёт как сивый мерен в описании статуса, оба варианта плачевны и не дают возможности анализировать ваше реальное состояние на сегодняшний день


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> А прямую рентгенографию костей таза с захватом тазо-бедренных суставов, мне не назначали.


 это от того, что ваши полудоктора по своему незнанию не видят смисла в этом. А смысл в том, что без возможности очного осмотра  невозможно по другому выяснить причину, просите дать направление, нужно видеть взаимоположение костей таза и т/б суставов...


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2015)

*зинаида тимошенко*, анкета боли в спине - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7432/


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (14 Янв 2015)

*Анкета боли в спине
*
1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?_
(нет, *да*)

2. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
(нет боли, эпизодическая, *постоянная*)

3. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
*умеренная боль*
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

4. _Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, *жгучая*
давящая, стреляющая
*тупая*
другая-

5. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?
0 1 2 3 4 5 *6 7* 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_
0 1 2 3 4 5* 6 7* 8 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?_
*да*, нет
Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?
*да*, нет

8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?_
*да*, нет
ягодице - *да*, нет
бедре - да,* нет*
голени/икрах - да,* нет*
*стопе*/лодыжке -* да*, нет

9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?_
да, *нет*
ягодице - да, *нет*
бедре - да, *нет*
*голени*/икрах - да, нет, *иногда*
стопе/лодыжке - да, *нет*

10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._
нет боли,* эпизодическая*, постоянная ,
сколько длится последнее обострение - 1-2 мес.,* 6мес*,1 год

11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли
дискомфорт
*умеренная бол*ь
терзающая боль
страшная боль
мучительная боль

_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?_
нет боли, острая
ноющая, пульсирующая
тянущая, жгучая
давящая, стреляющая
тупая, грызущая
«ватные» *онемевшие ноги*
другая___*тупая, колящая "толстой проволокой" боль в пятку*

13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?_
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 *8* 9 10
нет боли, невообразимая боль

14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа? _0 1 2 3 4 5 *6* 7 8 9 10
Нет боли, невообразимая боль

15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?_
правой – (да, *нет*)
левой - (да, *нет)*


16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:_

Кашле -до уровня колена, голени, стопы - (да,* нет)*
Чихании - до уровня колена, голени, стопы (да, *нет*)
В положении сидя (да, *нет*)
В положении стоя (*да*, нет)
При наклонах туловища:
Вперед - *да*, нет
При прогибах туловища
назад – (*да*, нет)
назад с поворотом вправо - (да, *нет*)
назад с поворотом влево - (*да*, нет)
При ходьбе - (*да*, нет)
17._В положении лежа боль в спине уменьшается?_
(да, *нет*)
_В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?_
правой - (*да*, нет)
левой - (*да*, нет)


18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение - (*да*, нет) _
В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?
в согнутом положении правой ноги - (*да*, нет)
в согнутом положении левой ноги - (*да*, нет)


19. _Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :_* да*, нет
в бедре – справа (да, *нет*); слева (*да*, нет); обеих;
в колене - справа (*да*, нет); слева (да, *нет*); обеих;
в стопе - справа (да, *нет*); слева (да, *нет*); обеих;
в пальцах стопы справа (да, *нет*); слева (да, *нет*); обеих;

20. _Ходьба на носках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)

21. _Ходьба на пятках затруднена?_
на правой ноге - (да, нет)*иногда*
на левой ноге - (да, *нет*)


22. _Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?_
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*)
на левой ноге – (да, *нет*)

23. _Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?
на правой ноге - (да, *нет*) на левой ноге – (да,* нет*)_

24. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?
*нет*, да, в обеих ногах_

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передне-внутренней поверхности бедра
правого– (да, *нет*)
левого – (да, *нет*)
-*онемение*, снижение чувствительности по наружной поверхности бедра
правого– (*да*, нет)
левого – (да, *нет*)

-*онемение,* снижение чувствительности по задней поверхности бедра
правого– (*да*, нет)
левого – *(да*, нет)
-онемение, снижение чувствительности по передней поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружной, задней, поверхности голени
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности в области 1.2 пальцев стопы
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да,* нет*)

-онемение, снижение чувствительности по наружному краю стопы и в области подошвенной поверхности и пятки
правой– (да, *нет*)
левой – (да, *нет*)

25_. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности?_
да,
*нет*

26. _Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?_
*нет*,
да
затрудненное,
по типу недержания


27. _Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге?_
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно

28. _Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание, еду и т.д.)?_
нет
*иногда*
часто
постоянно

29. _Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов?_
нет
иногда
*часто*
постоянно

30. _Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ?
(удовлетворен, *не полностью*, нет) _

31._Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике_? ( *Да*, нет)
Какая_*гастрит, панкреатит, ВСД, колит, лимфогрануломатоз (10 лет ремиссии)*


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Надо ли делать операцию, и какую именно?



Нет необходимости. Лечиться надо у квалифицированного мануального терапевта. Хорошо так же поможет УВТ.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (15 Янв 2015)

Леонид Михайлович, спасибо за ответ. Мануальную попробую, а если есть остеофиты, которые проходят по контуру грыжи можно её применять? А УВТ (в прошлом лимфогрануломатоз) не навредит? Меня лечить физио не хотят, даже массаж не назначают. Все это время я сама его себе назначаю. И еще вопрос. При вертикальном положении тела, когда я стою, хожу ноги и руки становятся бледно-красными, при надавливании отмечаются белые пятна от пальцев. Такого не было. Подскажите, что это может быть?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> а если есть остеофиты, которые проходят по контуру грыжи можно её применять?


Можно.


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> А УВТ (в прошлом лимфогрануломатоз) не навредит?


На сколько в прошлом? Если более 5 лет то делать можно.


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Подскажите, что это может быть?


Вегетативная реакция. Вы алкоголем не злоупотребляете?


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (15 Янв 2015)

Спасибо за ответ. ЛГМ -10лет, анализы в норме. Вредных привычек нет, да и никогда не было. Очень люблю работу (я учитель с 30 летним стажем) и очень хочется жить, а болячек, как у ёжика иголок.
*Что такое вегетативная реакция?* Может на стероиды, в декабре 10 капельниц с дексаметазоном.
*Как с этим бороться?*


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Может на стероиды, в декабре 10 капельниц с дексаметазоном.
> *Как с этим бороться?*


На стероиды может. Прекратить прием, обратиться к терапевту.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (15 Янв 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> На стероиды может. Прекратить прием, обратиться к терапевту.


Спасибо! Еще вопрос. Почему сильно стягивает спину в районе L2-L3, ведь протрузии в L4-L5, L5-S1?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (16 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Спасибо! Еще вопрос. Почему сильно стягивает спину в районе L2-L3, ведь протрузии в L4-L5, L5-S1?


Это миотонус и триггеры. Лечится мануальным терапевтом.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (16 Янв 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Это миотонус и треггеры. Лечится мануальным терапевтом.


Леонид Михайлович, спасибо за быстрый ответ. Здоровья Вам!  В понедельник меня везут в санаторий, там хороший врач мануальный терапевт, он же невролог, попробую. Потом отпишусь. ))очень надо выздороветь...хочу на работу... сын весной из армии приходит, чем я ему помогу((.... простите, это крик души...


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Янв 2015)

*зинаида тимошенко*, добрый день!
Боль в спине от мышц и от повреждения капсулы дугоотросчатых суставов, боль в ногах, возможна из-за фораменального стеноза (межпозвонковый диск L4-L5-S1 снижены по высоте, а по бокам от диска выходят корешки и они из-за снижения высоты сдавливаются в месте своего хода).
Вам делали перед РЧА диагностическую блокаду в спину?


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (16 Янв 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Вам делали перед РЧА диагностическую блокаду в спину?


Спасибо доктор, что ответили. Очень ждала Вашего ответа.
Перед РЧА блокаду не делали.


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Боль в спине от мышц и от повреждения капсулы дугоотросчатых суставов, боль в ногах, возможна из-за фораменального стеноза (межпозвонковый диск L4-L5-S1 снижены по высоте, а по бокам от диска выходят корешки и они из-за снижения высоты сдавливаются в месте своего хода).


Как это лечить? Неужели оперативно?


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Янв 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Перед РЧА блокаду не делали.


РЧА или РЧД выполнятся в два этапа, первично делается блокада для оценки эффекта. Раз этапность была нарушена, то не исключаю "промах" при установке электрода. Это первое.


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Неужели оперативно?


Лечить консервативно и параллельно провести дополнительное обследование (МРТ поясницы не менее 1,5 тесла с подробными аксиальными сканами на уровне L3-S1, ЭНМГ нижних конечностей). Это второе.


----------



## doclega (23 Янв 2015)

Ширина позвоночного канала (сагиттальный срез):
16 - 18 мм (упрощенная формула: не меньше чем 15мм; от 11 до 15 мм = относительный стеноз,
меньше чем 10 мм абсолютный стеноз)
Соотношение Джонса-Томсона = AxB / CxD
А - ширина позвоночного канала
B - сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала
C - ширина тела позвонка
D - сагиттальный размер тела позвонка
Между 0,5 и 0,22 = норма (< 0,22 = стеноз)


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (19 Фев 2015)

doclega написал(а):


> Ширина позвоночного канала (сагиттальный срез):
> 16 - 18 мм (упрощенная формула: не меньше чем 15мм; от 11 до 15 мм = относительный стеноз,
> меньше чем 10 мм абсолютный стеноз)
> Соотношение Джонса-Томсона = AxB / CxD
> ...



Спасибо за ответ. Доктор, но если честно, я ни чего не поняла. Три раза мне делали МРТ поясничного отдела и не в одном описании снимков нет размеров позвоночного канала. Скажите, а по снимкам, которые я выставила возможно определить стеноз? И ещё была на приёме у невролога, посмотрев снимки он сказал, что в сегменте L5-S1 нестабильность. Помогите разобраться, пожалуйста!


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (25 Фев 2015)

Добрый день уважаемые доктора! Вновь прошу помощи у Вас. Пролечилась в санатории: ванны, массаж, лазер, магнит. Плавала в бассейне по часу каждый день на спине, облегчение временное. Уже год я лечусь, острых болей нет, но есть изнуряющие, постоянные боли в пояснице. Спина скована в двух местах сегменте L5-S1  и выше, наклоны вперёд и назад не для меня. Хожу мало и только ровно, как оловянный солдатик. у меня уже гиперчувствительность к боли. Я очень терпеливый человек, но такое продолжительное время жить с болью.... пила тебантин с мидокалмом, невролог назначал. После двух недель началась аллергия, бросила.  Я понимаю, что операция не даёт гарантии прекращения боли, но уже задумываюсь. Только не знаю какая мне поможет в моём случае? Фораминальный стеноз я как понимаю, сколько не лечи... если корешки постоянно сдавлены, да и начиталась здесь на форуме, что результаты могут быть плачевны.Чувствую себя инвалидом, работу боюсь потерять (хожу в школу два раза в неделю по 4 урока, потом плачу от боли как ребёнок) так и лечиться не за что будет. Я живу в районной станице, но у нас нет невролога! Езжу по городам, то Ростов, то Краснодар. Помогите разобраться, посоветуйте, пожалуйста!


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Лечить консервативно и параллельно провести дополнительное обследование (МРТ поясницы не менее 1,5 тесла с подробными аксиальными сканами на уровне L3-S1, ЭНМГ нижних конечностей). Это второе.


Доктор, МРТ делала в декабре, скачала с диска снимки. Посмотрите пожалуйста!
ЭНМГ нижних конечностей ещё не сделала. В марте месяце поеду в Краснодар... потом выставлю.

Прошу прощения, не получается загрузить снимки с диска. Они в папке, открываются, но при загрузке, компьютер их не видит. Завтра попробую разобраться, если получится.


----------



## doc (25 Фев 2015)

Судя по результатам лечения своего врача Вы ещё не нашли.
По моему опыту в таких случаях хорошо помогает комплекс из иглоукалывания, массажа и мануальной терапии.
Лечебная гимнастика - даже не обсуждается - она просто обязательна.
По совету Леонида Михайловича можно добавить УВТ.
Для снятия боли (пока ищете доктора) обязательно принимайте НПВП! Это хоть как-то повысит качество жизни.


----------



## AIR (25 Фев 2015)

> Посмотрите пожалуйста тему


Тему посмотрел... Читаем жалобы, результаты течения и лечения и смотрим снимки..
Благодаря длительным статическим нагрузкам при своей учёбе, а потом и при учёбе других, сформировалась мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на грудо-пояснично-крестцовом уровне - сколиоз об этом говорит... Эо дело не только вызывает боли, но и отклоняет ось тела от вертикали.. Для компенсации этого напрягаются мышцы по ходу сухожильно мышечного меридиана - некоторые пучки попочных мышц, бедра, голени... доходит и до стопы...  Вот оно всё и болит... Подробно описывать не буду - случай рядовой и подобное я описывал неоднократно..
Лечение: Необходим мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и работать с мышцами.. Например на поясничном уровне - справа квадратная мышца поясницы, пояснично-подвздошные связки и далее вниз.... Слева пояснично-подвздошная мышца..   Ну и т.д. и т.п... Вам ни качественного мануального осмотра, ни лечения, направленного на релаксацию проблемных мышц не проводилось..  Массаж лечением назвать нельзя - для этого у массажистов нет ни знания ни умения.. Можно рефлексотерпию, но результат очень сильно зависит от от знаний и опыта специалиста..  Лечебная гимнастика на определённом этапе и под "чутким руководством" очень знающего и умеющего специалиста..


----------



## dr.dreval (26 Фев 2015)

Доброе утро!


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Завтра попробую разобраться, если получится.


Ждем снимки


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (26 Фев 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Пролечилась в санатории: ванны, массаж, лазер, магнит. Плавала в бассейне по часу каждый день на спине, облегчение временное. Уже год я лечусь





AIR написал(а):


> Необходим мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и работать с мышцами.


Лучше и не скажешь...


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (26 Фев 2015)

Мои снимки

           

Продолжение снимков

               

И последние


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (27 Фев 2015)

Андрей Петрович, спасибо за рекомендации.


doc написал(а):


> Судя по результатам лечения своего врача Вы ещё не нашли


Вы правы, я знаю как важно найти своего доктора. В 30 лет, после перенесенного гриппа, начались жуткие головные боли с высокой температурой. Но у нас был замечательный невролог, который правильно поставил диагноз - арахноидит, направил в край лечиться. Вёл меня в течении двух лет, разработал карту реабилитации и на прием к нему я приходила с дневником, в котором записывала все данные о своём состоянии. Мне повезло с доктором, я смогла востановиться и выйти на работу, а он уехал в Москву работать в НИИ им. Бурденко.
В 40 лет, на фоне полного здоровья у меня увеличился лимфоузел на шее размером с грецкий орех, который случайно, буквально через два дня увидел хирург.... я опомниться не смогла, как оказалась на лечении в гематологии. И здесь мне повезло с докторами. Гематолог молодой доктор от Бога, а сколько у него позитива! Лысая, опухшая от лекарства... зато "солнышко", "умница", потерпи, ты всё сможешь! И я смогла. А в перерывах между курсами химиотерапии дома меня наблюдала наш онколог, которая всевозможными народными рецептами, лекарствами поднимала мне гемоглобин и постоянно стремящиеся к нулю лейкоциты.
В 50 лет, проблемы с позвоночником. Чувствую себя,как "слепой котёнок", сменила трёх неврологов, среди них и профессор, и кандидат мед. наук... но мне не легче.


doc написал(а):


> По моему опыту в таких случаях хорошо помогает комплекс из иглоукалывания, массажа и мануальной терапии.


Иглоукалывание и массаж мне делали, но только без мануальной терапии.


doc написал(а):


> Лечебная гимнастика - даже не обсуждается - она просто обязательна.


Гимнастику делаю постоянно, взяла упражнения у Доктора Ступина "В под острый период".


doc написал(а):


> По совету Леонида Михайловича можно добавить УВТ.


С этим проблема, только в Краснодаре.


AIR написал(а):


> Лечение: Необходим мануальный терапевт, умеющий диагностировать и работать с мышцами.. Например на поясничном уровне - справа квадратная мышца поясницы, пояснично-подвздошные связки и далее вниз.... Слева пояснично-подвздошная мышца.. Ну и т.д. и т.п... Вам ни качественного мануального осмотра, ни лечения, направленного на релаксацию проблемных мышц не проводилось.. Массаж лечением назвать нельзя - для этого у массажистов нет ни знания ни умения.. Можно рефлексотерпию, но результат очень сильно зависит от от знаний и опыта специалиста.. Лечебная гимнастика на определённом этапе и под "чутким руководством" очень знающего и умеющего специалиста..


Доктор, спасибо за рекомендации. Скопировала Ваш текст, буду искать мануального терапевта, только как узнать умеет ли он работать с мышцами или нет...


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Ждем снимки


Максим Дмитриевич, снимки выставила, посмотрите пожалуйста! Качество конечно плохое, сама вижу. Может быть опять не то, что Вы хотели видеть?


----------



## doc (27 Фев 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Иглоукалывание и массаж мне делали, но только без мануальной терапии.


Поверьте, название метода может быть одно, а результаты лечения этим методом у разных специалистов бывают очень разные. Не зацикливайтесь на названиях, это всего лишь термины, ищите суть.
Какова картина крови на сегодня? Гемоглобин, СОЭ?
Вам очень везло в прошлом с врачами, обязательно получится и сейчас.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (1 Мар 2015)

doc написал(а):


> Поверьте, название метода может быть одно, а результаты лечения этим методом у разных специалистов бывают очень разные. Не зацикливайтесь на названиях, это всего лишь термины, ищите суть.


Я всё поняла, Андрей Петрович, спасибо!


doc написал(а):


> Какова картина крови на сегодня? Гемоглобин, СОЭ?


Кровь на общий анализ сдаю регулярно, за этот год СОЭ больше 10 мм/ч не было, гемоглобин 115-130 г/л., фибриноген 2, 60 - 3,01 г/л.  Остальные показатели крови тоже норма. У меня низкий показатель сывороточного железа, поэтому периодически пропиваю Сорбифер Дурулес. И чтобы не было слабости, гемоглобин у меня должен быть не менее 130 г/л.



doc написал(а):


> Вам очень везло в прошлом с врачами, обязательно получится и сейчас.


Спасибо! Поверьте, очень хочется, чтобы болезнь отступила. Порой мне кажется, что я "сломалась". Если что-то не так, буду обращаться к Вам!


----------



## doc (1 Мар 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> У меня низкий показатель сывороточного железа, поэтому периодически пропиваю Сорбифер Дурулес.


Сывороточное железо - весьма нестабильный показатель, лучше ориентироваться на ферритин. Только он позволяет точно и своевременно определить запасы железа в организме и не допустить падения гемоглобина (гемоглобин начинает понижаться уже при далеко зашедшем дефиците Fe).


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> буду обращаться к Вам!


Без проблем.


----------



## dr.dreval (3 Мар 2015)

*зинаида тимошенко*, здравствуйте!
Не хватает мне этих снимков.
Высота L5-S1 снижена, т.е избыточная нагрузка на дугоотросчатый сустав, страдает сустав, ответно страдают мышцы, страдают-спазмируются мышцы, фомируется анталгический сколиоз.
Мне думается, что надо сделать функциональную рентгенографию, потом диагностическую блокаду под рентгеном и параллельно смене образа жизни обратиться к нашим мануальным терапевтам (спорт-труд-диван-спорт).


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (3 Мар 2015)

Максим Дмитриевич, спасибо за участие в моей проблеме! Я поняла, что всё это происходит из-за снижения высоты диска в сегменте L5-S1. Я и сама заметила, что у меня формируется сколиоз. Скажите, если сделать операцию по замене межпозвонкового диска на имплант, как мне предлагает врач вертебролог, мне это поможет или навредит? (операция назначена на апрель месяц.... очень боюсь сделать хуже).


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Мне думается, что надо сделать функциональную рентгенографию, потом диагностическую блокаду под рентгеном


Функциональную рентгенографию (это сколько снимков?) всех трёх отделов позвоночника или только пояснично-крестцового? Диагностическая блокада под рентгеном-это, как Вы  объясняли ранее, должны мне были сделать перед РЧА? А какое лекарство должны мне ввести при блокаде? Первый раз вводили спирт, выла от отёка в крестце. 
Доктор, дорогой! Посоветуйте насчет операции, в начале апреля должна дать ответ. И операции боюсь и потерять очередь тоже.


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Мар 2015)

зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Функциональную рентгенографию


поясничную


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> А какое лекарство должны мне ввести при блокаде?


комбинация маркаин- гидрокортизон- физ.раствор


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Посоветуйте насчет операции, в начале апреля должна дать ответ.


Какую операцию вам предлагают?


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (4 Мар 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Какую операцию вам предлагают?


На приёме врач вертибролог - замену двух дисков L4-L5, L5-S1 на титановые импланты,
 а оперирующий нейрохирург - только замену одного диска L5-S1.
Максим Дмитриевич, посоветуйте, у Вас большой опыт....очень прошу! Нет больше сил сопротивляться, так жить нельзя, но и ошибиться боюсь. Какую бы Вы предложили мне операцию?


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (4 Мар 2015)

Максим Дмитриевич! Я правильно понимаю, что если присутствует фараминальный стеноз, корешки постоянно сдавлены остеофитами, сколько не лечись... болезнь не уйдёт и со временем всё равно операция? Или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Мар 2015)

Что болит преимущественно больше: спина? Ноги? Невозможность длительно ходить?


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (4 Мар 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Что болит преимущественно больше: спина? Ноги? Невозможность длительно ходить?


Локализация боли после прострела была чёткой, скривило на правую сторону, шла и загребала правой ногой, стопа не хромала. Сидеть могла, поджав под себя больную ногу. Так проходила в школу первые два месяца, проколю уколы, отпустит на две недели, потом опять боли. В конце марта сделала МРТ, поехала на консультацию в край, назначили лечение, пролечилась. Боли усилились и появились новые: жгучие, тупые в крестце и копчике. Сидеть уже не могла, ощущение такое, что сижу на палке, ходить 10-15 минут. Два месяца пролежала на левом боку, похудела на 3 кг. (при росте 175, весила 57 кг.). Таз резко осунулся (была талия, попа), сейчас все ровненько, ягодичных мышц нет.
Как говорит мой внук - вот такая "печалька"!
Что болит преимущественно больше?
Сейчас, болит по разному. Основные боли в пояснице и крестце, я не могу наклониться ни назад, ни в перёд, хожу только ровно, но боль при наклоне острая, стягивающая. Одеваю носки только лёжа. Стопы ранее разминала сама, сейчас муж. Тупые боли в пояснице, крестце, ягодицах даже ночью. Крестец у меня, какой-то выпуклый стал, кто говорит, что такой и был, просто я похудела, а кто таз повело.
При малейшем желании выпрямить таз:  справа - боль проходит от ягодицы по внешней стороне голени до колена (слабая), слева - от ягодицы по середине голени (ранее была острая, сейчас не значительная и не постоянная). Почти не сижу, так присаживаюсь на минутку. Таблетки обезболивающие и не стероидные боль не уменьшают.
Что касается ног, ходить стала больше (30мин.-1час), но потом болят икры и мышцы голени, разминаю электромассажером. Периодически хромает правая стопа и колет проволокой в пятку. Стоять на одном месте могу минут пять, потом появляется ощущения покалывания иголками в ногах.

Максим Дмитриевич, Вы не ответили на мои вопросы.


зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Какую бы Вы предложили мне операцию?





зинаида тимошенко написал(а):


> Я правильно понимаю, что если присутствует фараминальный стеноз, корешки постоянно сдавлены остеофитами, сколько не лечись... *болезнь
> 
> * не уйдёт и со временем всё равно операция? Или я ошибаюсь?


Ответьте, пожалуйста!!!


----------



## dr.dreval (4 Мар 2015)

1.Функциональная рентгенография
2. Нормальное мрт
3. Энмг нижних конечностей
Клиника слишком расплывчата.
Если нет признаков нестабильности, то необходимости в винтах нет.
В таком случае выполняется двусторонняя декомпрессиия из унилатерального доступа.
по Энмг должны быть патологически заинтересованы корешки, если этого нет, то операция сомнительна.


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (17 Мар 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению,все эти "радикулитные" смеси ни что иное, как обыкновенная бутафория лечения, сопровождающаяся многократным повреждением стенки вены.
> При наличии умеренно выраженного болевого синдрома вполне достаточно НПВС и миорелаксантов для приёма внутрь. Имеются показания для проведения курса мануальной терапии,физиотерапии и ЛФК.
> Показаний к оперативному лечению нет.


Доктор,  "прокапать" - это же святое!!!

Отсутствие четкого адреса для хирургического лечения равно крайне сомнительному эффекту.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (7 Апр 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> 1.Функциональная рентгенография
> 2. Нормальное мрт
> 3. Энмг нижних конечностей


Добрый день, Максим Дмитриевич! Из ваших рекомендаций выполнила только одно обследование. (три недели болела гриппом). Я понимаю, что это не даст полной картины... но всё таки расшифруйте написанное в этом заключении. Насколько это критично?



заключение


----------



## dr.dreval (13 Апр 2015)

Проблема по МРТ на уровне L5-S1 (там проходит корешок S1), по данным энмг заинтересованность уровнем выше (L4-L5). На открытую хирургию идти без точной уверенности в эффекте негоже, тем более что от боли в спине маленькая операция не излечит.


----------



## зинаида тимошенко (13 Апр 2015)

Доктор, спасибо за ответ. Была у нейрохирурга, который давал направление на операцию (ЭНМГ - делала позже), еще раз просмотрев снимки МРТ и КТ он снял меня с очереди на операцию, рекомендовал полечить кости - пропить кальций и через пол года на прием. Объяснил, что стеноз не значительный с таким можно жить ( жить можно....но как? качество жизни ....очень низкое!!!)


dr.dreval написал(а):


> Проблема по МРТ на уровне L5-S1 (там проходит корешок S1), по данным энмг заинтересованность уровнем выше (L4-L5). На открытую хирургию идти без точной уверенности в эффекте негоже, тем более что от боли в спине маленькая операция не излечит.


Что же мне делать дальше?


----------

